# اعرف جميع امكانيات جهازك عن طريق الدوس



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

كيفية معرفة مواصفات جهازك من خلال الميكروسوفت دوز ( MS-DOS )

*مقدمة الدرس:*- في هذا الدرس البسيط والسهل يمكنك معرفة مواصفات جهازك كما ويمكنك كذلك معرفة متي قمت بتنصيب الوندوزWindows الخاص بك ويمكنك ايضا معرفة المدة الزمنية الحالية التي بقاء فيها جهازك دون توقف ... واكثر من ذلك ولمعرفة كل ذلك تتبع معنا هذا الدرس البسيط

*خطوات الدرس*

1- من قائمة أبدا ( Start ) أفتح تشغيل ( Run ) واكتب فيه الامر التالي

*cmd *

ثم اضغط موافق ( Ok )




انتظر قليلا ......

سوف تظهر لك شاشة موجة الدوس ( MS-DOS ) كما في الشكل التالي






قم بكتابة الامر *Systeminfo* كما في الشكل التالي






ثم قم بضغط علي مفتاح الادخال Enter وسوف تشاهد كل المعلومات المتعلقة بجهازك كما في الشكل التالي



​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*معلومه جميله وجديده

مرسي ليك كاجو​*


----------



## amad_almalk (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ربنا يبركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومه راااااااائعه يا كاجو 

ميرررررررررررسى كتير على المعلومه 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مش شغاله معايا 
مع انى جربتها فى كل النسخ اللى فاتت وكانت شغاله عادى 
المرة دى بيقولى 
systeminfo is not  recognized as an external command


----------



## kajo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> مش شغاله معايا
> مع انى جربتها فى كل النسخ اللى فاتت وكانت شغاله عادى
> المرة دى بيقولى
> systeminfo is not recognized as an external command


 

_تقريبا كده والله واعلم ده فيرس_

_اى دونت شور يعنى_

_جرب تعمل اسكان فيرس وشوف كده_

_يا اما النسخه مش تسطب فيها dirctx  ويفضل 9.0c_

_شكرا لمرورك _
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------

